# The ICC is a Toothless Bulldog



## LAfrique

The instigation of situations and selective enforcement of UN codes by the ICC is outrageous. Remember that the ICC, like the entire UN, does not have police power. Persons aiding with the enforcement of hypocritical writs by the ICC should be taken care of accordingly!

A bunch of rogues  US, UN and NATO  took advantage of civil unrest and unjustly stormed Libya (and in violation of UN resolution 1973) to oust an African leader who would not kiss their behinds, and the otherwise lame ICC supports rogues and has the audacity to zero in on Libyans! 

How can the ICC, which like the UN, is only authoritative when dealing with developing nations, even entertain accusation by the US, UN or NATO, all of whom are in violation of UN resolution 1973? 

The UN just helped install Western puppet Ouattara in Ivory Coast against Ivorian law, and the ICC said nothing. The UN is in Libya assisting in the attempted colonization of Libya and against UN resolution 1973, and the ICC objected not. It sure looks like the UN is uniting with its creators to prevent independence and promote neo-colonialism and unrest allover Planet Earth.

The ICC, a branch of the UN, is not equally officiating and thus in violation of its mission. The ICC is not respecting the rule of law of developing nations and thus in violation of its mission - United Nations and the Rule of Law 

The current "arrest warrant" on Muammar Gaddafi is void. Please, simply disregard. * I therefore order that the ICC, the UN, world bank and IMF be immolated!* These entities, by the way, were created to suppress and enslave societies.


----------



## LAfrique

Today the AU convenes in Libya to discuss situation in Libya - AU summit opens without Gadhafi, but in his shadow - Yahoo! News 


How I wish they had realized the importance of such dialogue months ago, instead of supporting into Libya sadistic imperialists whose historic agenda of suppression and plundering every African ought to be aware of. However wish them well. Africans, not foreigner powers should be the ones discussing the problems of and in Africa.


----------



## LAfrique

The ICC performs its rightful duty by not overriding laws of sovereign nation - U.N. court refers genocide case to Rwanda « Afrika Speaks | Reporting News in Africa by Africans. General News, Entertainment News, Sports News, Business News, Health and Environmental News in Africa. 



The ICC, like its parent UN, is supposed to be in the peacekeeping business, not dictating to sovereign nations, especially developing nations, as it has been attempting. Code, warrant or ruling of ICC are only of value if a nation chooses to honor them. And with the selective targeting of developing nations by the *ICC and parent UN, it appears these entities are uniting with their founders to promote neo-colonialism and to prevent independence, progress and prosperity in developing nations.*


----------



## LAfrique

The ICC performs its rightful duty by not overriding laws of sovereign nation - U.N. court refers genocide case to Rwanda « Afrika Speaks | Reporting News in Africa by Africans. General News, Entertainment News, Sports News, Business News, Health and Environmental News in Africa. 



The ICC, like its parent UN, is supposed to be in the peacekeeping business, not dictating to sovereign nations, especially developing nations, as it has been attempting. Code, warrant or ruling of ICC are only of value if a nation chooses to honor them. And with the selective targeting of developing nations by the *ICC and parent UN, it appears these entities are uniting with their founders to promote neo-colonialism and to prevent independence, progress and prosperity in developing nations.*


----------



## waltky

How two-faced do they want to get here?...

*Africa will not execute Gaddafi warrant: African Union summit*
_Jul 2, 2011: African nations will not execute an International Criminal Council arrest warrant issued for Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi, an African Union summit decided._


> The summit in Equatorial Guinea said the warrant issued last week "seriously complicates" efforts to find a peaceful solution to the conflict between Gaddafi's forces and Libyan rebels.  An assembly of the summit decided that " AU member states shall not cooperate in the execution of the arrest warrant," according to a text of the decisions.
> 
> The warrant "seriously complicates the efforts aimed at finding a negotiated political settlement to the crisis in Libya, which will also address, in a mutually reinforcing way, issues related to impunity and reconciliation," it said.  The 53-nation African Union took a similar stance against an ICC warrant for Sudanese President Omar al-Bashir in 2009 on charges of genocide, war crimes and crimes against humanity in Darfur.
> 
> The ICC on June 27 issued warrants for Gaddafi, his son Seif al-Islam, and the head of Libyan intelligence, Abdullah al-Senussi, for atrocities committed in a bloody uprising that began mid-February.  The summit that opened outside the capital Malabo yesterday also agreed on a roadmap out of the Libyan conflict, in which five African leaders are mediating.
> 
> Source


----------



## LAfrique

waltky said:


> How two-faced do they want to get here?...
> 
> *Africa will not execute Gaddafi warrant: African Union summit*
> _Jul 2, 2011: African nations will not execute an International Criminal Council arrest warrant issued for Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi, an African Union summit decided._
> 
> 
> 
> The summit in Equatorial Guinea said the warrant issued last week "seriously complicates" efforts to find a peaceful solution to the conflict between Gaddafi's forces and Libyan rebels.  An assembly of the summit decided that " AU member states shall not cooperate in the execution of the arrest warrant," according to a text of the decisions.
> 
> The warrant "seriously complicates the efforts aimed at finding a negotiated political settlement to the crisis in Libya, which will also address, in a mutually reinforcing way, issues related to impunity and reconciliation," it said.  The 53-nation African Union took a similar stance against an ICC warrant for Sudanese President Omar al-Bashir in 2009 on charges of genocide, war crimes and crimes against humanity in Darfur.
> 
> The ICC on June 27 issued warrants for Gaddafi, his son Seif al-Islam, and the head of Libyan intelligence, Abdullah al-Senussi, for atrocities committed in a bloody uprising that began mid-February.  The summit that opened outside the capital Malabo yesterday also agreed on a road map out of the Libyan conflict, in which five African leaders are mediating.
> 
> Source
Click to expand...



First display of sense and wit by African leaders! The UN and its various branches have gone too far and away from their mission of peacekeeping by attempting to dictate to developing nations.


----------



## LAfrique

AU members say Gaddafi can freely roam Africa - AU members agree to disregard ICC Gadhafi warrant - Yahoo! News 


The ICC has no power over any nation and cannot force any nation to do anything! The ICC is never to be allowed to deem itself as more than the peacekeeping forum it is supposed to be. 

I am glad to know African leaders who had stupidly supported world bullies into Libya now see that they had been played for fools. Gaddafi now has more than 50 nations to freely roam, as he should!


----------



## waltky

Hillary tellin' Gaddafi like it is...

*Hillary Clinton urges Gaddafi to deliver democracy not threats*
_Jul 3, 2011: US secretary of state Hillary Clinton demanded that Muammar Gaddafi deliver democracy instead of threats after the Libyan leader warned Europe of stinging attacks unless Nato halts its air war._


> "Instead of issuing threats, Gaddafi should put the well-being and interests of his own people first and he should step down from power and help facilitate a democratic transition," Clinton said Saturday on a visit to Nato ally Spain, the latest leg of a European tour.  In a speech broadcast by loudspeakers to thousands of supporters in Tripoli's emblematic Green Square on Friday, the Libyan leader had warned that his loyalists could launch stinging attacks on Europe like "locusts and bees."
> 
> "The Libyan people are capable, one day, of taking the battle to Europe and the Mediterranean," Gaddafi said.  "They could attack your homes, your offices, your families could become legitimate military targets because you have transformed our offices, headquarters, homes and children into military targets which you say are legitimate," he continued.
> 
> Spanish foreign minister Trinidad Jimenez vowed Nato would keep up the pressure on the Libyan leader, regardless of his threats.  "We are working together to protect the Libyan people from the threats and violence that Gaddafi is employing against them. We will stay until we achieve our goals," she said at a news conference alongside Clinton.  The top US diplomat, meanwhile, said "the Nato-led mission is on track and pressure on Gaddafi is mounting and the rebels have been gaining strength and momentum. We need to see this through."
> 
> Libyan state television said Nato air strikes had "destroyed infrastructure and claimed victims" Saturday in Al-Jafra, a desert region 600 kilometres (360 miles) south of Tripoli.  Explosions were heard late at night in Tajoura, an eastern suburb of the Libyan capital, witnesses told AFP. They said the blasts were due to "coalition bombing."
> 
> Source


----------



## LAfrique

And invading the lands of people and imposing upon them is dictatorship, not democracy. And what, by the way, makes some people assume their version of "democracy" is good for everyone?


----------



## waltky

Muammar got Interpol after him now...

*Interpol issues warrant for Qaddafi's arrest*
_September 9, 2011 - Interpol members, including Niger and Algeria, are now expected to turn him over if he enters their countries._


> Interpol, the international police agency, issued an arrest warrant Friday for Muammar Qaddafi, his son Saif al-Islam Qaddafi, and Abdullah al-Senussi, the former head of the Libyan intelligence agency. (See full text of warrant here)
> 
> The International Criminal Court at The Hague requested the notices for the men for alleged war crimes. With the red notices, as they're called, any of Interpol's 188 member nations are expected to arrest the suspects and turn them over to the ICC, The New York Times reports.
> 
> Niger, Libya's southern neighbor, is an Interpol member. Several former Qaddafi officials have fled there in the last week, but the Nigerien government says the arrivals have not included Muammar Qaddafi or any other wanted persons.
> 
> Algeria, which last week accepted two of Qaddafi's sons as well as his wife, is also an Interpol member.
> 
> Source


----------



## LAfrique

waltky said:


> Muammar got Interpol after him now...
> 
> *Interpol issues warrant for Qaddafi's arrest*
> _September 9, 2011 - Interpol members, including Niger and Algeria, are now expected to turn him over if he enters their countries._
> 
> 
> 
> Interpol, the international police agency, issued an arrest warrant Friday for Muammar Qaddafi, his son Saif al-Islam Qaddafi, and Abdullah al-Senussi, the former head of the Libyan intelligence agency. (See full text of warrant here)
> 
> The International Criminal Court at The Hague requested the notices for the men for alleged war crimes. With the red notices, as they're called, any of Interpol's 188 member nations are expected to arrest the suspects and turn them over to the ICC, The New York Times reports.
> 
> Niger, Libya's southern neighbor, is an Interpol member. Several former Qaddafi officials have fled there in the last week, but the Nigerien government says the arrivals have not included Muammar Qaddafi or any other wanted persons.
> 
> Algeria, which last week accepted two of Qaddafi's sons as well as his wife, is also an Interpol member.
> 
> Source
Click to expand...



*Interpol is not law of Libya or Africa*. International freedom fighter Muammar al-Gaddafi is in Libya where he told you he would remain and where he belongs.


----------



## High_Gravity

The leaders of Africa are toothless bulldogs.


----------



## waltky

Guess he figures bein' a live prisoner is better than bein' a dead dictator's son...

*Int'l Court in indirect talks with Gadhafi son*
_Fri Oct 28,`11  The International Criminal Court is in indirect negotiations with a son of the late Libyan leader Moammar Gadhafi about his possible surrender for trial, the chief prosecutor said Friday._


> Luis Moreno-Ocampo told The Associated Press talks were being held through intermediaries, whom he did not identify, to assure Seif al-Islam Gadhafi that he would receive a fair trial and that he could be helped to find a new country of residence if he were acquitted or after completing a prison sentence.  He said he did not know exactly where Gadhafi is.  The 39-year-old was reported to be heading through the desert to Mali, where the former Libyan intelligence chief Abdullah al-Senoussi fled Wednesday.  An adviser to the president of Niger said Gadhafi should cross the border into Mali later Friday or Saturday.
> 
> Gadhafi and al-Senoussi were indicted by the International Criminal Court in June for unleashing a campaign of murder and torture to suppress the uprising against the Gadhafi regime that broke out in February.  The adviser in Niger, who spoke on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the matter, said Gadhafi was driving through the desert across an invisible line that separates Algeria from Niger. He said Seif al-Islam is being aided by Tuaregs, nomadic desert dwellers who supported Gadhafi and were angered by the manner of his death.
> 
> In Mali, Foreign Minister Soumeylou Boubeye Maiga said he had no information about Gadhafi's whereabouts but that if he were to enter Malian territory, its government would respect any international arrest warrant. "Whatever happens, Mali will respect its obligations in relation to the International Criminal Court. We are absolutely clear on that."  In Bamako, Mali's capital, Tuaregs and other Muslims crowded into a grand mosque built by the ousted Libyan strongman to hold Friday prayers in honor of Gadhafi, who died about a week ago in his hometown of Sirte in the final battle of Libya's civil war.  Conveying a sense of urgency, Moreno-Ocampo said he believed Gadhafi also was in touch with unidentified mercenaries offering to find him refuge in an African country that does not cooperate with the court.
> 
> He mentioned Zimbabwe as a likely possibility, and said the court was in contact with other countries to prevent Gadhafi's escape by denying any plane carrying him permission to fly through its air space.  "We are having informal conversations with Seif Gadhafi in order to see if he can be surrendered to the court," Moreno-Ocampo said in a telephone call from The Hague.  "We know he has a different option because apparently there is a group of mercenaries willing to move him to a country, probably Zimbabwe," the prosecutor said. Some of the mercenaries may be from South Africa, he said.
> 
> MORE



See also:

*International criminal court confirms that Saif al-Islam Gaddafi has made contact*
_Friday 28 October 2011 - The court has established an indirect link with Gaddafi's son, who is believed to be attempting to reach Niger or Mali_


> Muammar Gaddafi's fugitive son Saif al-Islam has been in contact with the international criminal court in the Hague about surrendering to face charges of inciting the murder of thousands of Libyans.  The judicial body confirmed establishing an indirect link with the elder Gaddafi scion, who is believed to be in southern Libya where he is attempting to reach either Niger or Mali.  ICC chief prosecutor, Luis Moreno Ocampo said conversations had so far been informal and been held with an associate of the Libyan. Saif faces the most serious charges on the court's statutes, committing crimes against humanity. An indictment was filed against him in June.
> 
> "We have evidence, we believe he was part of the crime against humanity committed in Libya by him, his father and (former spy chief Abdullah) al-Sennusi," Ocampo told CNN. "Saif was critically important in organising the killings of civilians in Libya and that is why we are prosecuting him."  Ocampo suggested Saif could be travelling with the protection of mercenaries who are preparing to fly him to an unidentified African state that does not co-operate with the ICC and would be unlikely to extradite him. He warned that the court would consider a mid-air "interception" to thwart any such escape attempt.  Ocampo said Saif's representative had insisted the 39-year-old was innocent and serious about defending the charges against him. But some Libyan officials suggest he is attempting to buy time and to ensure that Nato jets, which will finish their mission in three days, will not again try to bomb his convoy.
> 
> Western officials and Libya's interim rulers now believe that Saif made a brief rendezvous with his father in the desert town of Bani Walid in late August, before Muammar Gaddafi made the fateful journey north to his birthplace of Sirte where he was killed on 20 October.  Around the time of the fall of Sirte, Saif headed south from Bani Walid in a convoy of armoured cars that was attacked by Nato jets, western officials believe. Saif is believed to be travelling separately from former regime spy chief, Sennusi, who intelligence officials believe is moving constantly through the borders of Algeria, Niger and Mali.  Rumours have persisted since Gaddafi's death that South African mercenaries may have been trying to aid his escape before their convoy was struck by a Nato drone on the outskirts of Sirte.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Don't look like dey wanna hand him over...

*ICC fears son of Libya's Gaddafi may flee justice*
_Sat Oct 29, 2011 - The International Criminal Court said Saturday that Libya's Saif al-Islam Gaddafi was in contact via intermediaries about surrendering for trial, but it also had information mercenaries were trying to spirit him to a friendly African nation._


> U.S. military and government representatives held security talks in neighboring Niger with local officials in Agadez, which has been a way station for other Libyan fugitives, including another son of Muammar Gaddafi, Saadi. A Reuters reporter saw a U.S. military plane at Agadez airport.  A top Agadez regional official declined to say what the talks with the Americans were about, but spoke of escape plans by Saif al-Islam and former Libyan intelligence chief Abdullah al-Senussi, both wanted by the ICC for crimes against humanity.
> 
> "Senussi is being extricated from Mali toward a country that is a non-signatory to the (ICC) convention. I am certain that they will both (Senussi and Saif al-Islam) be extricated by plane, one from Mali, the other from Niger," said the official, who asked not to be named.  He said there were at least 10 airstrips in the north of Niger near the Libyan border that could be used to whisk Saif al-Islam out of the country.  A member of parliament from northern Mali, Ibrahim Assaleh Ag Mohamed, denied Senussi was in his country and said neither he nor Saif al-Islam would be accepted if they tried to enter.
> 
> The arrival of the U.S. delegation followed remarks by Mohamed Anako, president of Agadez region, who said he would give Saif al-Islam refuge. "Libya and Niger are brother countries and cousins ... so we will welcome him in," he said.  The ICC has warned Saif al-Islam, 39, apparently anxious not to be captured by Libyan interim government forces in whose hands his father Muammar Gaddafi was killed last week, that it could order a mid-air interception if he tried to flee by plane from his Sahara desert hideout for a safe haven.
> 
> INDIRECT CONTACTS



See also:

*Libya insists Saif al-Islam Gaddafi should be tried at home*
_Saturday 29 October 2011 - NTC says that the International Criminal Court should not be allowed to try Saif Gaddafi for his role in Libya's civil war_


> Libyan officials are determined to resist attempts to bring Muammar Gaddafi's son, Saif al-Islam, before the international criminal court, claiming he should instead face justice at home.  Colonel Ahmed Bani, the military spokesman for Libya's interim rulers, said they were insistent that the international body should not win custody of its most wanted man. "We will not accept that our sovereignty be violated like that," he said. "We will put him on trial here. This is where he must face the consequences of what he has done. We will prove to the world that we are a civilised people with a fair justice system. Libya has its rights and its sovereignty and we will exercise them."
> 
> The gruesome scenes of his father's death give Gaddafi, 39, little incentive to surrender to the new rulers, or the rebel forces searching for him in the Sahara.  It is understood that Gaddafi has acknowledged to the ICC and the National Transitional Council that he is aware of his father's brutal demise in his hometown of Sirte. Officials in Tripoli fear that the former heir apparent does not intend to surrender to The Hague, and is playing for time in an attempt to escape into a nearby African state.
> 
> The seven-month air blockade will be lifted on Tuesday, meaning that Gaddafi, who is believed to be in the south, may no longer have to fear the Nato jets that attacked a convoy carrying his father, as he attempted to flee from Sirte.  A convoy carrying Saif was also hit by an airstrike as it began its journey south on 19 October from the desert town of Bani Walid, which he had used as a hideout since shortly after the fall of the capital. "We knew he was there, and we knew Motassim [his brother] was in Sirte," said Bani. "We intercepted a telephone call between them, and after that Saif went south." Since then, the ICC says that a go-between has been in contact, sounding out the court about Gaddafi handing himself in to face an indictment issued against him in June, which alleges that he incited people to murder during the eight-month civil war.
> 
> Luis Ocampo, the ICC chief prosecutor, said that a representative of Gaddafi had told the court that he would contest the serious charge against him, of committing crimes against humanity, and that he would be proved innocent.  Bani said that the NTC believed Gaddafi was being protected by mercenaries who also helped evacuate two of his brothers, as well as his sister and mother, to Algeria in August, and who tried to aid his father's ill-fated escape from Sirte. "They are organised and clearly professional," he said. "We don't know who they are, but we suspect they are foreigners."
> 
> More Libya insists Saif al-Islam Gaddafi should be tried at home | World news | The Observer


----------



## waltky

Saif headed for hideout in Niger?...

*Niger faces local anger if it delivers Gaddafi son to ICC*
_Mon, Oct 31, 2011 - Niger, the West African nation where Libyas fugitive Saif al-Islam Qaddafi might be headed, risks a backlash from nomad Tuaregs in its north if it follows through on its obligation to hand him over to the International Criminal Court (ICC)._


> Libyas aid-reliant southern neighbor has vowed to respect commitments to the ICC, but knows that could spark unrest in Saharan areas where a string of past rebellions against the capital were nurtured by former Libyan leader Muammar Qaddafi, feted by many in the desert as a hero.  The Hague-based ICC said Qaddafis 39-year-old son was in contact via intermediaries about surrendering for trial, but it also had information that mercenaries were trying to spirit him to a friendly African nation.  Libyan officials and others involved in the situation have said Saif al-Islam was apparently anxious not to be captured by Libyan interim government forces in whose hands his father was killed more than a week ago.
> 
> Niger has declined to comment on statements this past week from local leaders in its remote north that Saif al-Islam was most likely already on its side of the mountain range that straddles its porous border with Algeria and Mali.  A senior official for the northern region of Agadez, which has been a way station for Libyan fugitives including another Qaddafi son, Saadi, said on Saturday it had hosted US military representatives for talks on security.  The official, who requested anonymity, declined to say what the talks with the US were specifically about, but spoke of escape plans by Saif al-Islam and former Libyan intelligence chief Abdullah al-Senussi, both wanted by the ICC for war crimes.
> 
> Senussi is being extricated from Mali toward a country that is a non-signatory to the [ICC] convention. I am certain that they will both [Senussi and Saif al-Islam] be extricated by plane, one from Mali, the other from Niger, the official said.  He said there were at least 10 airstrips in the north of Niger near the Libyan border that could be used to whisk Saif al-Islam out of the country.  A member of parliament from northern Mali, Ibrahim Assaleh Ag Mohamed, denied Senussi was in his country and said neither he nor Saif al-Islam would be accepted if they tried to enter.
> 
> Niger, like Mali, has signed up to the ICCs statute, but handing over Saif al-Islam would spark anger among northerners who feel remote from the capital Niamey and have long espoused Qaddafis vision of a cross-border Saharan people.  We are ready to hide him wherever needed, said Mouddour Barka, a resident of Agadez town.  We are telling the international community to stay out of this business and our own authorities not to hand him over  otherwise we are ready to go out onto the streets and they will have us to deal with, he added.  ICC Prosecutor Luis Moreno-Ocampo said in an interview that communication with Saif al-Islam was being made possible by intermediaries, despite his remote location.
> 
> Niger faces local anger if it delivers Gaddafi son to ICC - Taipei Times


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says he's prob'ly ridin' around the desert on Clyde the camel with one o' his belly-dancin' harem womens...

*Gadhafi son said to be in vast Sahara*
_3 Nov.`11  A fugitive wanted by the International Criminal Court, Moammar Gadhafi's one-time heir apparent appears to have disappeared in the Sahara Desert's ocean of dunes and could remain hidden for months in an area more than twice the size of Texas._


> Seif al-Islam Gadhafi may be plotting a counterrevolution, scheming about a getaway to a friendly country, or negotiating a surrender to the ICC. Nothing has been heard of him since sources on Oct. 28 said Tuareg nomads were escorting him the length of Libya and that he was close to the Mali border.  "My latest information is that they are not in Mali and they are not in Niger yet either," Malian legislator Ibrahim Ag Mohamed Assaleh said this week, adding to the mystery of his whereabouts.  Gadhafi, a 39-year-old British-educated engineer, could be deliberately feeding disinformation from a desert where national boundaries are unmarked and unpoliced and where smugglers and al-Qaida gunmen roam freely.
> 
> Analyst Adam Thiam, a columnist for Le Republicain newspaper in Mali, said life in the desert for long periods outside of isolated oases is nearly impossible, but that a zone in Mali has water, livestock and small game. However the area is used by al-Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb, an extremist group which has "no love of the Gadhafi family," Thiam said. Gadhafi violently repressed Libya's own Islamist movement and was a longtime enemy of al-Qaeda.  Gadhafi and his late father's former chief of military intelligence, Abdullah al-Senoussi, have reportedly been traveling in separate convoys escorted by Tuaregs, the hardy nomads who understand best how to survive in the desert. Loyalty to the ethnic group trumps nationality, and the Tuareg's traditional stomping grounds stretch across North Africa, from Morocco and Algeria to Libya and southwest to Niger, Mali, Burkina Faso and Chad.
> 
> Gadhafi and al-Senoussi are both wanted by the ICC for allegedly organizing and ordering attacks in Libya that killed civilians during the revolt against Moammar Gadhafi.  More than a dozen countries in Africa don't recognize the international court, but even some that do ignore its arrest warrants amid criticism that the Hague-based court goes after a disproportionate number of Africans. Sudanese leader Omar al-Bashir, wanted for genocide and war crimes committed in Darfur, attended a conference in Malawi last month with no problem, though Malawi is a member of the ICC.
> 
> In the area where Gadhafi is believed hiding, only Algeria is not a signatory. Algeria was a staunch supporter of Moammar Gadhafi and has given refuge to his wife, a daughter and two other sons, but now is trying to establish ties with Libya's new leaders.  Gadhafi is "more problematic than the rest of the family for Algeria," said Libya's ambassador to South Africa, Abdalla Alzubedi.  He said he has no independent information about Gadhafi but said he does believe media reports that his convoy is carrying gold, diamonds and cash  which could be his passport to freedom.  "I don't doubt that they have a lot of money," Alzubedi said. "They treated Libya like a private estate and their private bank. They could take any amount of money, any amount of gold."
> 
> MORE


----------



## LAfrique

waltky said:


> Uncle Ferd says he's prob'ly ridin' around the desert on Clyde the camel with one o' his belly-dancin' harem women...
> 
> *Gadhafi son said to be in vast Sahara*
> _3 Nov.`11  A fugitive wanted by the International Criminal Court, Moammar Gadhafi's one-time heir apparent appears to have disappeared in the Sahara Desert's ocean of dunes and could remain hidden for months in an area more than twice the size of Texas._
> 
> 
> 
> Seif al-Islam Gadhafi may be plotting a counterrevolution, scheming about a getaway to a friendly country, or negotiating a surrender to the ICC. Nothing has been heard of him since sources on Oct. 28 said Tuareg nomads were escorting him the length of Libya and that he was close to the Mali border.  "My latest information is that they are not in Mali and they are not in Niger yet either," Malian legislator Ibrahim Ag Mohamed Assaleh said this week, adding to the mystery of his whereabouts.  Gadhafi, a 39-year-old British-educated engineer, could be deliberately feeding disinformation from a desert where national boundaries are unmarked and unpoliced and where smugglers and al-Qaida gunmen roam freely.
> 
> Analyst Adam Thiam, a columnist for Le Republicain newspaper in Mali, said life in the desert for long periods outside of isolated oases is nearly impossible, but that a zone in Mali has water, livestock and small game. However the area is used by al-Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb, an extremist group which has "no love of the Gadhafi family," Thiam said. Gadhafi violently repressed Libya's own Islamist movement and was a longtime enemy of al-Qaeda.  Gadhafi and his late father's former chief of military intelligence, Abdullah al-Senoussi, have reportedly been traveling in separate convoys escorted by Tuaregs, the hardy nomads who understand best how to survive in the desert. Loyalty to the ethnic group trumps nationality, and the Tuareg's traditional stomping grounds stretch across North Africa, from Morocco and Algeria to Libya and southwest to Niger, Mali, Burkina Faso and Chad.
> 
> Gadhafi and al-Senoussi are both wanted by the ICC for allegedly organizing and ordering attacks in Libya that killed civilians during the revolt against Moammar Gadhafi.  More than a dozen countries in Africa don't recognize the international court, but even some that do ignore its arrest warrants amid criticism that the Hague-based court goes after a disproportionate number of Africans. Sudanese leader Omar al-Bashir, wanted for genocide and war crimes committed in Darfur, attended a conference in Malawi last month with no problem, though Malawi is a member of the ICC.
> 
> In the area where Gadhafi is believed hiding, only Algeria is not a signatory. Algeria was a staunch supporter of Moammar Gadhafi and has given refuge to his wife, a daughter and two other sons, but now is trying to establish ties with Libya's new leaders.  Gadhafi is "more problematic than the rest of the family for Algeria," said Libya's ambassador to South Africa, Abdalla Alzubedi.  He said he has no independent information about Gadhafi but said he does believe media reports that his convoy is carrying gold, diamonds and cash  which could be his passport to freedom.  "I don't doubt that they have a lot of money," Alzubedi said. "They treated Libya like a private estate and their private bank. They could take any amount of money, any amount of gold."
> 
> MORE
Click to expand...



Seif al-Islam Gaddafi is overwhelmed like any human would be. What bandit NATO ordered done to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi was enough to get anyone thinking human plotting whatever.

I wish Seif al-Islam would try to get himself together, remembering that a whole lots of us are friends of Colonel Gaddafi. We saw and know the life of the Colonel and will, in our various ways, avenge Colonel Gaddafi: 

*No fighter for the freedom of individual nations to be should be punished by a bunch of thugs purporting to be practitioners of democracy.* Toothless ICC is simply a pacifier and a tool of noted imperialists whom the Colonel relentlessly fought against.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Ferd says he's prob'ly ridin' around the desert on Clyde the camel with one o' his belly-dancin' harem women...
> 
> *Gadhafi son said to be in vast Sahara*
> _3 Nov.`11  A fugitive wanted by the International Criminal Court, Moammar Gadhafi's one-time heir apparent appears to have disappeared in the Sahara Desert's ocean of dunes and could remain hidden for months in an area more than twice the size of Texas._
> 
> 
> 
> Seif al-Islam Gadhafi may be plotting a counterrevolution, scheming about a getaway to a friendly country, or negotiating a surrender to the ICC. Nothing has been heard of him since sources on Oct. 28 said Tuareg nomads were escorting him the length of Libya and that he was close to the Mali border.  "My latest information is that they are not in Mali and they are not in Niger yet either," Malian legislator Ibrahim Ag Mohamed Assaleh said this week, adding to the mystery of his whereabouts.  Gadhafi, a 39-year-old British-educated engineer, could be deliberately feeding disinformation from a desert where national boundaries are unmarked and unpoliced and where smugglers and al-Qaida gunmen roam freely.
> 
> Analyst Adam Thiam, a columnist for Le Republicain newspaper in Mali, said life in the desert for long periods outside of isolated oases is nearly impossible, but that a zone in Mali has water, livestock and small game. However the area is used by al-Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb, an extremist group which has "no love of the Gadhafi family," Thiam said. Gadhafi violently repressed Libya's own Islamist movement and was a longtime enemy of al-Qaeda.  Gadhafi and his late father's former chief of military intelligence, Abdullah al-Senoussi, have reportedly been traveling in separate convoys escorted by Tuaregs, the hardy nomads who understand best how to survive in the desert. Loyalty to the ethnic group trumps nationality, and the Tuareg's traditional stomping grounds stretch across North Africa, from Morocco and Algeria to Libya and southwest to Niger, Mali, Burkina Faso and Chad.
> 
> Gadhafi and al-Senoussi are both wanted by the ICC for allegedly organizing and ordering attacks in Libya that killed civilians during the revolt against Moammar Gadhafi.  More than a dozen countries in Africa don't recognize the international court, but even some that do ignore its arrest warrants amid criticism that the Hague-based court goes after a disproportionate number of Africans. Sudanese leader Omar al-Bashir, wanted for genocide and war crimes committed in Darfur, attended a conference in Malawi last month with no problem, though Malawi is a member of the ICC.
> 
> In the area where Gadhafi is believed hiding, only Algeria is not a signatory. Algeria was a staunch supporter of Moammar Gadhafi and has given refuge to his wife, a daughter and two other sons, but now is trying to establish ties with Libya's new leaders.  Gadhafi is "more problematic than the rest of the family for Algeria," said Libya's ambassador to South Africa, Abdalla Alzubedi.  He said he has no independent information about Gadhafi but said he does believe media reports that his convoy is carrying gold, diamonds and cash  which could be his passport to freedom.  "I don't doubt that they have a lot of money," Alzubedi said. "They treated Libya like a private estate and their private bank. They could take any amount of money, any amount of gold."
> 
> MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seif al-Islam Gaddafi is overwhelmed like any human would be. What bandit NATO ordered done to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi was enough to get anyone thinking human plotting whatever.
> 
> I wish Seif al-Islam would try to get himself together, remembering that a whole lots of us are friends of Colonel Gaddafi. We saw and know the life of the Colonel and will, in our various ways, avenge Colonel Gaddafi:
> 
> *No fighter for the freedom of individual nations to be should be punished by a bunch of thugs purporting to be practitioners of democracy.* Toothless ICC is simply a pacifier and a tool of noted imperialists whom the Colonel relentlessly fought against.
Click to expand...


Pffft bitch please you ain't gonna avenge shit, shut the fuck up and open your mouth so I can piss in it.


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Ferd says he's prob'ly ridin' around the desert on Clyde the camel with one o' his belly-dancin' harem women...
> 
> *Gadhafi son said to be in vast Sahara*
> _3 Nov.`11  A fugitive wanted by the International Criminal Court, Moammar Gadhafi's one-time heir apparent appears to have disappeared in the Sahara Desert's ocean of dunes and could remain hidden for months in an area more than twice the size of Texas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seif al-Islam Gaddafi is overwhelmed like any human would be. What bandit NATO ordered done to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi was enough to get anyone thinking human plotting whatever.
> 
> I wish Seif al-Islam would try to get himself together, remembering that a whole lots of us are friends of Colonel Gaddafi. We saw and know the life of the Colonel and will, in our various ways, avenge Colonel Gaddafi:
> 
> *No fighter for the freedom of individual nations to be should be punished by a bunch of thugs purporting to be practitioners of democracy.* Toothless ICC is simply a pacifier and a tool of noted imperialists whom the Colonel relentlessly fought against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pffft bitch please you ain't gonna avenge shit, shut the fuck up and open your mouth so I can piss in it.
Click to expand...



*A lowlife pervert your likes wants to challenge me? Well, join your zombie comrades to watch me.*


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seif al-Islam Gaddafi is overwhelmed like any human would be. What bandit NATO ordered done to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi was enough to get anyone thinking human plotting whatever.
> 
> I wish Seif al-Islam would try to get himself together, remembering that a whole lots of us are friends of Colonel Gaddafi. We saw and know the life of the Colonel and will, in our various ways, avenge Colonel Gaddafi:
> 
> *No fighter for the freedom of individual nations to be should be punished by a bunch of thugs purporting to be practitioners of democracy.* Toothless ICC is simply a pacifier and a tool of noted imperialists whom the Colonel relentlessly fought against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft bitch please you ain't gonna avenge shit, shut the fuck up and open your mouth so I can piss in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *A lowlife pervert your likes wants to challenge me? Well, join your zombie comrades to watch me.*
Click to expand...


What the fuck does that even mean? watch you do what? suck your boyfriends dick?


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity said:


> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft bitch please you ain't gonna avenge shit, shut the fuck up and open your mouth so I can piss in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A lowlife pervert your likes wants to challenge me? Well, join your zombie comrades to watch me.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck does that even mean? watch you do what? suck your boyfriends dick?
Click to expand...



*What else would proceed out of the CPU of a robotic pervert?* Tsk, tsk, tsk!


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A lowlife pervert your likes wants to challenge me? Well, join your zombie comrades to watch me.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck does that even mean? watch you do what? suck your boyfriends dick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *What else would proceed out of the CPU of a robotic pervert?* Tsk, tsk, tsk!
Click to expand...


----------



## LAfrique

*Perverted, foul-mouthed robot *. Some bleach for frequently cleansing may come in handy.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> *Perverted, foul-mouthed robot *. Some bleach for frequently cleansing may come in handy.


----------



## waltky

He prob'ly hidin' out inna desert oasis an' bein' entertained by his harem o' belly-dancin' wives, playin' Ahab the Arab Sheik of the Araby...

*Libya's mystery: Where is Muammar Qaddafi's son?*
_November 3, 2011 - Muammar Qaddafi's son, Saif, is a fugitive from the International Criminal Court. The former Libya leader's son may be hiding in the Sahara Desert, say reports._


> A fugitive wanted by the International Criminal Court, Moammar Gadhafi's one-time heir apparent appears to have disappeared in the Sahara Desert's ocean of dunes and could remain hidden for months in an area more than twice the size of Texas.  Seif al-Islam Gadhafi may be plotting a counterrevolution, scheming about a getaway to a friendly country, or negotiating a surrender to the ICC. Nothing has been heard of him since sources on Oct. 28 said Tuareg nomads were escorting him the length of Libya and that he was close to the Mali border.  "My latest information is that they are not in Mali and they are not in Niger yet either," Malian legislator Ibrahim Ag Mohamed Assaleh said this week, adding to the mystery of his whereabouts.
> 
> Gadhafi, a 39-year-old British-educated engineer, could be deliberately feeding disinformation from a desert where national boundaries are unmarked and unpoliced and where smugglers and al-Qaida gunmen roam freely.  Analyst Adam Thiam, a columnist for Le Republicain newspaper in Mali, said life in the desert for long periods outside of isolated oases is nearly impossible, but that a zone in Mali has water, livestock and small game. However the area is used by al-Qaida in the Islamic Maghreb, an extremist group which has "no love of the Gadhafi family," Thiam said. Gadhafi violently repressed Libya's own Islamist movement and was a longtime enemy of al-Qaida.
> 
> Gadhafi and his late father's former chief of military intelligence, Abdullah al-Senoussi, have reportedly been traveling in separate convoys escorted by Tuaregs, the hardy nomads who understand best how to survive in the desert. Loyalty to the ethnic group trumps nationality, and the Tuareg's traditional stomping grounds stretch across North Africa, from Morocco and Algeria to Libya and southwest to Niger, Mali, Burkina Faso and Chad.  Gadhafi and al-Senoussi are both wanted by the ICC for allegedly organizing and ordering attacks in Libya that killed civilians during the revolt against Moammar Gadhafi.
> 
> More than a dozen countries in Africa don't recognize the international court, but even some that do ignore its arrest warrants amid criticism that the Hague-based court goes after a disproportionate number of Africans. Sudanese leader Omar al-Bashir, wanted for genocide and war crimes committed in Darfur, attended a conference in Malawi last month with no problem, though Malawi is a member of the ICC.  In the area where Gadhafi is believed hiding, only Algeria is not a signatory. Algeria was a staunch supporter of Moammar Gadhafi and has given refuge to his wife, a daughter and two other sons, but now is trying to establish ties with Libya's new leaders.  Gadhafi is "more problematic than the rest of the family for Algeria," said Libya's ambassador to South Africa, Abdalla Alzubedi.
> 
> MORE


----------



## LAfrique

waltky said:


> He prob'ly hidin' out inna desert oasis an' bein' entertained by his harem o' belly-dancin' wives, playin' Ahab the Arab Sheik of the Araby...
> 
> *Libya's mystery: Where is Muammar Qaddafi's son?*
> _November 3, 2011 - Muammar Qaddafi's son, Saif, is a fugitive from the International Criminal Court. The former Libya leader's son may be hiding in the Sahara Desert, say reports._
> 
> 
> 
> A fugitive wanted by the International Criminal Court, Moammar Gadhafi's one-time heir apparent appears to have disappeared in the Sahara Desert's ocean of dunes and could remain hidden for months in an area more than twice the size of Texas.  Seif al-Islam Gadhafi may be plotting a counterrevolution, scheming about a getaway to a friendly country, or negotiating a surrender to the ICC. Nothing has been heard of him since sources on Oct. 28 said Tuareg nomads were escorting him the length of Libya and that he was close to the Mali border.  "My latest information is that they are not in Mali and they are not in Niger yet either," Malian legislator Ibrahim Ag Mohamed Assaleh said this week, adding to the mystery of his whereabouts.
> 
> Gadhafi, a 39-year-old British-educated engineer, could be deliberately feeding disinformation from a desert where national boundaries are unmarked and unpoliced and where smugglers and al-Qaida gunmen roam freely.  Analyst Adam Thiam, a columnist for Le Republicain newspaper in Mali, said life in the desert for long periods outside of isolated oases is nearly impossible, but that a zone in Mali has water, livestock and small game. However the area is used by al-Qaida in the Islamic Maghreb, an extremist group which has "no love of the Gadhafi family," Thiam said. Gadhafi violently repressed Libya's own Islamist movement and was a longtime enemy of al-Qaida.
> 
> Gadhafi and his late father's former chief of military intelligence, Abdullah al-Senoussi, have reportedly been traveling in separate convoys escorted by Tuaregs, the hardy nomads who understand best how to survive in the desert. Loyalty to the ethnic group trumps nationality, and the Tuareg's traditional stomping grounds stretch across North Africa, from Morocco and Algeria to Libya and southwest to Niger, Mali, Burkina Faso and Chad.  Gadhafi and al-Senoussi are both wanted by the ICC for allegedly organizing and ordering attacks in Libya that killed civilians during the revolt against Moammar Gadhafi.
> 
> More than a dozen countries in Africa don't recognize the international court, but even some that do ignore its arrest warrants amid criticism that the Hague-based court goes after a disproportionate number of Africans. Sudanese leader Omar al-Bashir, wanted for genocide and war crimes committed in Darfur, attended a conference in Malawi last month with no problem, though Malawi is a member of the ICC.  In the area where Gadhafi is believed hiding, only Algeria is not a signatory. Algeria was a staunch supporter of Moammar Gadhafi and has given refuge to his wife, a daughter and two other sons, but now is trying to establish ties with Libya's new leaders.  Gadhafi is "more problematic than the rest of the family for Algeria," said Libya's ambassador to South Africa, Abdalla Alzubedi.
> 
> MORE
Click to expand...



*Who wants to know*? I thought Colonel Gaddafi was the dreaded and most hated enemy of the NATO Gatlin boys.


----------



## waltky

He was prob'ly just lookin' to add some senoritas to his harem...

*Mexico says Gadhafi son tried to enter country*
_7 Dec.`11  Mexico said Wednesday it has broken up an international plot to smuggle a son of late Libyan dictator Moammar Gadhafi and his family into Mexico under false names and with false Mexican documents._


> The elaborate plan to bring Al-Saadi Gadhafi to Mexico allegedly involved two Mexicans, a Canadian and a Danish suspect, Interior Secretary Alejandro Poire said.  The plot was uncovered in early September as Al-Saadi was fleeing Libya shortly after his father's ouster. He never made it to Mexico, but did reach the Western African country of Niger, where he has been living.  The plotters allegedly jetted into Mexico, opened bank accounts and bought properties meant to be used as safe houses in several parts of the country, including one at the resort of Bahia de las Banderas on Mexico's Pacific coast.  "The large economic resources which this criminal organization has, or had, allowed them to contract private flights," Poire told a news conference.
> 
> Poire said the leader of the plot was a Canadian woman he identified as Cynthia Vanier. He said she had been detained on Nov. 10 and is being held, along with three other suspects, under a form of house arrest on suspicion of falsifying documents.  Poire said Vanier "was the direct contact with the Gadhafi family and the leader of the group, and presumably was the person in charge of the finances of the operation."  The plot also allegedly involved a Mexican woman who lived in the United States, who Poire said served as the liaison to obtain the falsified Mexican identity documents.
> 
> A Danish man alleged served as "the logistic liaison" for the plan, Poire said.  "The activities of the criminal organization in our country included the falsification of official documents, the opening of bank accounts with false documents, the purchase of real estate that were intended, among other things, to serve as a residence for the Gadhafi family at a house located in the zone of the Bahia de Banderas," just north of the resort of Puerto Vallarta.  The Mexican officials made no mention of Moammar Gadhafi himself being involved in the plan. He was ousted from power in late August and was captured and killed in Libya on Oct. 20.
> 
> Source


----------

